# Hawk Scroll Saw



## Rockytime (Jul 14, 2016)

A little late to post this but I'll give it a try. Tomorrow I am to travel 65 miles to hopefully purchase a Hawk scroll saw. I has been on Craig's list for about three weeks. The Hawk is 14", SN321, MOD SS14. This tells me it is an old saw. Asking $300. Size dose is OK since I will perhaps never be a serious scroller. I looked up the manual on line but the illustrations are so poor I can't see any detail. I am wondering how convenient the blade changing is and of course it is not VS. Perhaps a router speed control will work. I don't want to drive 130 miles for a pig in a poke. Also wonder if $300 is a bit pricey. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

My opinion is that it is too much for such a small throat and not variable speed. It looks in good condition but being older parts may be a problem.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the 220 VS which I found on CL. It is an excellent saw. Blade changing is similar to any pinless scroll saw setup. I'm not sure how the VS is achieved. If the motor is a universal one, then a router speed controller should work. A foot controller is nice too. 14" is a pretty small throat. $300 seems somewhat high, considering the limitations. Depends on condition, I guess, and whether it would meet your needs.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a single speed 15" Jet scroll saw, a 20" three speed Hegner and a 25" single speed Hegner. I use the Jet the most and the 25" saw is stuffed under my bench. All these saws have induction motors so no speed control is reasonably available for them. The Jet saw was made in 1988 and I bought it a few years ago for $15. I am cutting small items, like toys with this 15" saw. It all depends on what you will be using the scroll saw for. Hawk has a good reputation.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Seems awfully high to me for that saw. Last summer I bought a 220VS and paid $200. Since then I've seen 2 others in the $250-$300 range and they are a much nicer saw. As Jim said, you won't get a speed control to work, although some parts should still be around….the company has changed hands a couple of times but they are still in business (quite helpful as well). I'm not sure what blade clamp arrangement they have on that saw, the ones on mine are not too bad. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I saw one for sale for $100 that went pretty quick and it looked brand new, the price isn't horrible, but there are better deals to be had.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 14, 2016)

WOW! Thanks for the quick responses. I've negotiated to $200, can live with that. What I really will use it for is cutting wheels (clock gears). I have repaired antique clocks for over 40 years and occasion have a wooden movement to repair, often with wheel teeth missing. I think this will work adequately. Again, thank you for the responses.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

When making wooden gears, do you use plywood like baltic birch to reduce the chance of future tooth failure or use the same species that's already in the clock?


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 14, 2016)

> When making wooden gears, do you use plywood like baltic birch to reduce the chance of future tooth failure or use the same species that s already in the clock?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Sorry for the late response. I try to use the birch however, when not immediately available I will use whatever I have. I do not do very many wooden works. They seldom come into the shop. I would like to make a wooden clock when ever that may happen.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 14, 2016)

I did get the Hawk scroll saw that was advertised. I spent three miserable hours traveling 90 miles in terrible heat. The destination was only about 65 miles but due to interstate stoppage for an accident or what ever I took back roads and finally arrived. My air conditioner failed for some reason which made it a sweltering trip. After arriving I found the saw was not as I had presumed. Not only was the saw single speed but it had no motor. It never had. It had been powered with an outboard motor with a belt. I had down loaded the earliest version I could find on the Hawk which showed it as having a motor. This unit was pre-that version. I paid $100 and took it home. I has ended up being a sweet little machine. I had a motor and even had a red matching foot switch. So all is well. The baby Hawk is working just fine.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Not only was the saw single speed but it had no motor. It never had. It had been powered with an outboard motor with a belt.
> - Rockytime


Was the saw previously owned by tournament bass fishing Amish? Can't imagine running a scroll saw with an outboard motor for any other reason.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 14, 2016)

> Not only was the saw single speed but it had no motor. It never had. It had been powered with an outboard motor with a belt.
> - Rockytime
> 
> Was the saw previously owned by tournament bass fishing Amish? Can t imagine running a scroll saw with an outboard motor for any other reason.
> ...


I don't think so because he lived too far east to be Amish.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Slap a treadmill motor on there and you can turn it into a really nice variable speed machine.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

